# Custom Flashlight Photo Log



## Gander_Man (Apr 18, 2006)

Much as we're all into custom lights here I was wondering if any of you thought it would be useful if I started a thread where we could post simple photos of single lights that fall into the following parameters? The purpose of the thread would be to allow us all a reference [especially newbies] where in case we can't picture, or have never seen a light we could all know exactly what model that name refers to.

I believe to be useful we'd need to keep posted pictures to the following guidelines...

- Only Custom, not true production lights, that were made in a quantity of 100 or more.
- Just one flashlight in a photo.
- As close to the "basic" version as possible. Different Heads may warrant a seperate post?
- No words with the post, just the Name of the light and the Designer/Manufacturer. I guess you could add the approximate time of it's introduction, but I know I could never remember that *L*.
- No re-posting of an already pictured light unless through PM'ing you agree to take the first one down and post a better picture.
- NOOOOO posts that are anything but additions to this MASTER LOG. There are several thousand other avenues around here to offer opinions (or heck! just make offers *L*!)

Blah, blah, blah...

Remember, the purpose of this will be that in 5 years anyone can go back and see exactly what a model looked like. Anyone can fire up a negative attitude and shoot holes in this idea. But I believe those who want to get behind it can make it work. I own several hundred Custom lights and I still scratch my head trying to remember if I recall or have ever seen some designs. I can still remember how hard it was sorting through learning the differences between a McLux, a Mclux PR (still gives me chills *LOL*), and a McLux PRT.
I think even those who pride themselves in their ability to find fault will reference this source in the future.
- Russ
(Gander Man)
P.s. - One personal request?...Keissling if you can jump in with a picture representing the formidable "McLux PR" by entering the gorgeous 'Golden Dragon' I'd be much obliged Sir *VBS*.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Russ ... a very good idea!
BUT ... in order for it to be permanent we'd need to make sure that the pictures are hosted on a permanent solution ... because when I look at older threads, the people have usually pulled the photos after some time, and this thread will become useless.

And I'd be happy to share the Golden Dragon with you, Dear Sir, the pleasure is all mine. This should well be the only McGizmo special you haven't acquired for your collection? 

bernie


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, I will get the ball rolling here.


The Super Flashlight III
By ARC Mania







There were a 110 made, but I figured it was close enough to 100.​


----------



## rscanady (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres mine, I believe only 5 were made, not sure though.

Marbled Aleph 1 by McGizmo




Ryan


----------



## greenLED (Apr 19, 2006)

May I suggest posting a link to relevant info together with the pic?


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 20, 2006)

McLux "Golden Dragon" Set: McLux-PR head X3T BB750 on McLux 2x123 body in TiN






HD45 






McLuxIII-PD in chrome with ti-bezel and ti-clip






Jets22 Blackbird






tvodrd's CR2 II






Penlux by ChiefWiggum


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 20, 2006)

Aleph1 and Aleph2 






Aleph3 on TB-18650 tube with Aleph 2-Stage Tailcap






McLuxIII-PD - Aleph2 - McLux-TK






McLux-PR head on SF E1e






FireFly II


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 20, 2006)

Ti McLux _Made by McGizmo_​



Brass LionCub _By Mr. Bulk AKA Charlie W._




XeRay _by XeVsion 50 or 75W HID_


----------



## billybright (Apr 20, 2006)

*PR-T *​ 

*by McGizmo*​


​


----------



## billybright (Apr 20, 2006)

*Aleph-3 CR2*​ 
*by McGizmo*​



​


----------



## Spudman (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is my entire McLux collection.  

Sorry, didn't read the rules of this thread well enough. These have already been posted and were better quality photos too.

photos removed.

my bad.


----------



## Gander_Man (Apr 30, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Hey Russ ... a very good idea!
> BUT ... in order for it to be permanent we'd need to make sure that the pictures are hosted on a permanent solution ... because when I look at older threads, the people have usually pulled the photos after some time, and this thread will become useless.
> 
> And I'd be happy to share the Golden Dragon with you, Dear Sir, the pleasure is all mine. This should well be the only McGizmo special you haven't acquired for your collection?
> ...



BERNIE,
You are correct Sir!, and it's absense from my collection still haunts my dreams *LOL*!!! The only thing keeping me from suicidal thoughts is that it must be in the hands of someone who can appreciate it's genius as much as me *VBS*
My offer is still standing though *W*,
Russ
P.s. - This thread is slowly developing into a useful tool *S*.
P.s.s. - Your point is a great one but I don't know how to permanenetly host them??? It would be cool if one of the Administrators could pull off all the photos that would make a good "reference encyclopedia" and keep them at a place on here we could reference.
P.s.s.s. - I like greenled's idea of attaching reference links which would really expand the usefulness of this thread as a reference. Some of your FAQ links would be invaluable Kies..


----------

